# no wpa_supplicant.conf



## skido (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello,

IÂ´ve installed freebsd 8.1. Now I wanted to setup my internet via wlan, but I canÂ´t find /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. I know how to change directories. This is not the reason. The file isnÂ´t present at all in etc.

Can someone guide me through the setup-process of wifi? I am using atheros 5212 card and wpa-psk. 

I have already read the official blueprint on this website, but it didnÂ´t work out for me.
I am writing from a Windows7 machine, unfortunately 

Next step would be gnome, so I need internet badly.

Should I go static. I want to setup Samba someday....?


Best Regards 


Martin


----------



## kpa (Sep 25, 2010)

There's an example wpa_supplicant.conf at /usr/share/examples/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, copy that to /etc and adapt to your needs.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2010)

skido said:
			
		

> IÂ´ve installed freebsd 8.1. Now I wanted to setup my internet via wlan, but i canÂ´t find /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. I know how to change directories. This is not the reason. The file isnÂ´t present at all in etc.


It doesn't exist by default. You have to create it if you need it.



> Can someone guid me through the setup-process of wifi? I am using atheros 5212 card and wpa-psk.


Please read the handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking



> I have allready read the official blueprint on this website, but it didnÂ´t workout for me.


What doesn't work? What did you try? How is your wireless set up? We cannot help you if you do not provide information.


----------



## skido (Sep 25, 2010)

I create wlan0 but I canÂ´t associate it to the ap. It shows 'no carrier'.

Do you need some prompts? Which one should i give you? How? 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2010)

How is the AP setup? WEP? WPA?

Just follow the guides in the handbook for a wireless client. Shouldn't be to difficult.


----------



## skido (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

thanks for the reply! I found the mistake. I think in the handbook wasnÂ´t mentioned, that you have also to insert a line like: 
	
	



```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
```
 in your wpa_supplicant.conf or so. 

ThatÂ´s why it didnÂ´t work for me. 

Now its fine.


----------

